

How To Deliberately Hide Bugs In Code (for use in a Novel I'm writing) - a-sagen
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/61164/how-to-deliberately-hide-bugs-in-code-for-use-in-a-novel-im-writing

======
drallison
You might check out: [http://goelsan.wordpress.com/2011/03/17/a-catalogue-of-
softw...](http://goelsan.wordpress.com/2011/03/17/a-catalogue-of-software-
bugs-i-bugs-grounded-in-common-misconceptions-about-programming/)

